#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Page setup: mirror margins

## Bellzemos

Hi!

I have a 65 pages long document to print and it has to be printed on both sides of the paper (meaning 2 pages per paper). The inner edge has to be 3cm and others 2cm. How do I set it that way? Example: 1st page has 3cm on the left inner edge, 2nd page has 3cm on the right inner edge, 3rd page has 3cm on the left inner edge, 4th page has 3cm on the right inner edge and so on.

Thank you!  :Smilie:

----------


## JBeaucaire

Excel is an awesome tool for data crunching. But in the area of word-processing-type printing controls it doesn't measure up, nor has it tried to from what I've seen.

Perhaps you'll find some options for mirroring margins within your printer driver itself, but it's rare in my experience.

----------

